# General > Literature >  'Eleven', by Mark Watson

## Tilly Teckel

Just finished this fantastic book by the stand-up comedian Mark Watson. I never realised he's also an author, and what an author! It's difficult to describe just how deeply this story got under my skin. At the end I was dumbstruck (although I have regained some words since, obviously!). 

The 'Eleven' of the title refers to eleven characters, some major, some seemingly minor but the actions of whom create the interwoven story. As Watson himself says it's not just about how what you _do_ affects the lives of others but also what you _don't_ do. 

I don't want to say too much so I shall just say this - read it, read it, read it!

----------

